# Omega's Seamaster Planet Ocean Event In Capri 19th Of May 2011



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

Omega hosted their Seamaster Planet Ocean event in Capri last Thursday (19/5/2011) to introduce their new PO line-up to journalists and to announce an important joint venture between Omega and environmentalist/filmmaker Yann Arthus-Bertrand (known for his movie 'Home'). Together, they will work on a this new film about the Earth's oceans.

I had to make a short stop in Frankfurt, where I met with my contact from Omega and Ariel Adams, the only other blogger that was going to Capri as well. From there, we had a short flight to Naples, Italy. With a bunch of other journalists, we were picked up at the airport of Naples by a team from Omega and brought to the shore were a speed boat was awaiting for us.

Once on the boat, we left for Capri and leaving the beautiful city of Naples behind us.




























The Omega flag was raised on the speed boat and proudly waving in the air.



















After approximately 30 minutes of holding on the boat, we arrived at the beautiful coast of the small island Capri. The rocks at the shore were more than impressive, and I was looking forward in exploring the coast/shore of this island the next day. On the pier, as you can see, Omega was waiting for us already.










A small van took us to the city of Capri as far as possible, as the small streets do not allow all motorized vehicles to drive there. The last few hundred meters to the beautiful Quisisana hotel were a joy to walk.










The hotel room was beautiful and luckily, there was a WiFi connection as well, so I was able to ask you guys to write down some questions that I could ask Omega while being there. More to that later on, as it wasn't for the next day when we got the opportunity to ask questions to Stephen Urquhart (CEO) and Jean Claude Monachon (vice president development) of Omega.

Drinks were organized in the Giardini di Augusto, gardens of August, built on the ruins of ancient Roman structures. From there, a wonderful view was presented to us and very suitable for shooting some pictures.




























Omega arranged a wonderful diner in the hotel restaurant for all attendees and Stephen Urquhart and Jean Claude Monachon joined as well. Even better, fellow blogger Ariel Adams, Laurie Kahle and I were asked to join them at their table to have diner with them.

Unfortunately, I do not have pictures of this evening, but I can assure you that we had great conversations about Omega, their on-line presence, the Omega community and watches of course. For instance, we were told that Omega tried to DLC a Speedmaster but were not happy with the results. Also, we were told that the testing of watches is being performed by Omega staff only with stripped down watches. They have tested with prototype watches before, with special engravings to mark them as prototype as well, but they weren't too happy seeing them popping up at other places well in the end. They were prototypes, which means that there could be something wrong with it or not complying to the high standards Omega wants their watches to be when they leave the factory in Bienne.

Back in the hotel room, I found this strange bottle in the bathroom with a message inside, stating something about very special residents of the island.. mermaids. Something I didn't understand when I read it, but in the meanwhile you've probably seen some of the Capri mermaid here at the Watchuseek Omega forum.










Next morning, a wonderful breakfast waited for us and we were getting ready to leave to hotel and take a boat to explore the island and, also very important, the next Seamaster Planet Ocean watches. The announcement about the partnership between Omega and Yann Arthus-Bertrand wasn't scheduled before the evening of that day.

So we left the hotel to the shore, but not before I took this picture of the Omega logo created by a lot of orange flowers in the hotel garden.










We took special island transportation to the shore...



















Omega arranged two boats to host all attendees of this event. A nice boat with a lot of room on the upper deck, from where we were able to take a good look at Capri. Fine food and drinks were coming along and were presented to us by the friendly hostesses of the boat. On board, a lot of Omega fans!




















































































































































































































































After a while of navigating through the waters of Amalfi, we approached a grotto where some divers were floating in the water.



















Then, we were all waiting for something to happen, and after a few moments, this beautiful creature came swimming towards us.























































She handed something over to someone on the lower deck of the boat and immediately fled into the grotto again. That something was a cylindrical object that came into my hands just after the mermaid disappeared again.









































































After examining and trying this 42mm Seamaster Planet Ocean with Ceramic bezel and caliber 8500 movement, we left the grotto and headed to a place where we could sit down and have a lunch. Furthermore, it would be the place where we could interview Stephen Urquhart and Jean Claude Monachon and ask them everything about the new Planet Ocean watches and Omega in general.

So we sailed for a few minutes and had to hop over on smaller boats to be able to reach the shore.



















A wonderful location was welcoming us and we all got very nice looking (and tasting) cocktails.


















(I don't know who these guys are )










After a very nice lunch, with local products and superb wine, my group headed over to these small tents, where the watches could be seen on display and where the interviews would take place.

















































































































































And the one I really liked (and was sitting in this black box, making it a joy to photograph the shiny hands and hour markers):










Just to clarify, these are the models presented in Capri:

Seamaster Planet Ocean 45.50 mm Titanium Liquidmetal® Chronograph

Seamaster Planet Ocean 45.50 mm Chronograph, calibre 9300

Seamaster Planet Ocean 42.00 mm, calibre 8500

Seamaster Planet Ocean 37.50 mm, Calibre 8520

Of course, in different styles and colors. However, the only PO available with the LiquidMetal (LM) bezel for now is the blue dialed Titanium versions.

Below, you see Jean Claude Monachon explaining the watches to us and answering some of the questions that YOU have asked here in the Omega forum.



















This new chronograph caliber 9300/9301 by Omega has been designed to fit watches sized 42mm and bigger, however, it will be only available in the 45.5mm Planet Ocean version for now. Omega is working on a small version of the chronograph movement to fit smaller watches though.

Perhaps told you in the past, but the caliber 9300 has not been based on caliber 8500 for that matter. This movement has been designed and built from scratch to meet the requirements made by Omega for their new chronograph watches.

Hayek asked Omega in 2005 to create their own in-house chronograph movement and the development of this new chronograph caliber cost them approximately 100 Million Swiss Francs in total. Keep in mind that the precise question was to develop a chronograph movement that could be manufactured in an industrialized manner.

George Daniels has not been involved in the development process of this movement and small adjustments have been made to the co-axial escapement actually. This was done to make it even more accurate/precise than it already was. Omega tries to stay between the -2/+2 deviation range (so easily meeting the -4/+6 COSC requirements) with this new line up of watches and movements.










The caseback of these watches are transparent, so lacking the anti-magnetism shield that the other Omega watches did have. Omega solved this with the use of silicium, which is less influenced by magnetic fields. However, magnetism remains a problem for mechanical watches and more suitable (and final) solutions are being worked on by Omega R&D department.










Another question asked is whether there would be a GMT version of the Seamaster Planet Ocean. Of course, the chronograph version has a GMT function by using the minute and hour counter of the chronograph properly. However, there are no concrete plans in creating a non-chrono GMT watch.

A ladies PO with a LM bezel and black dial will certainly be in the catalogue at some point, but probably not this year. Omega is focusing on these releases first, and want to have them in store in June (although they told me that they are probably not going to realize this for all countries they are being represented in). Omega will also be upgrading the website as soon as the watches become available, not sooner. They don't want to 'pretend' to have watches in stock already that they can't deliver yet. I love that Omega is at least being transparent about this. Kudos.










Next, we moved over to the next tent where we were able to meet Stephen Urquhart and ask him questions.










Stephen Urquhart spoke very openly about Omega, the Seamaster line-up and the forth coming new quartz watch for pilots (will this be the new Flightmaster?). However, the emphasize of his interview was with the current / new Seamaster Planet Ocean of course.

He told us that the LiquidMetal technology has not been industrialized yet, and will only be used in the Planet Ocean Chronograph for the time being. When this technology will become to be processed in a more industrialized manner, it will also be used for other Seamaster POs and perhaps even other watches within the Omega collection (think Speedmaster). For now, the whole process of creating a LM bezel for the Seamaster PO is about 3 times as expensive as a platinum bezel. So we've been told.

LiquidMetal is also something that can be used for other purposes in watchmaking, like parts of the mechanical movement.

Side note: In 2012, Omega will introduce a ceramic and gold bezel version (patented!) for the orange Planet Ocean. Can't wait to be honest, this certainly will look very cool!



















Another subject that Stephen Urquhart stressed is that there will be no quartz movement anymore in men's Seamaster PO watches. It doesn't fit the strategy and vision of Omega and will only be used in the ladies Seamaster PO watches (and certainly not all of them).

One of the reasons is that Omega wants to be able to repair and service all Omega watches (which they already can for all their previous and current mechanical watches) and it will be very hard for them to support the repair of quartz watches in the decades to come. This has everything to do with the use of electronics, batteries and other parts needed for quartz watches that are belonging to a certain era.

With respect to the boutique stores in the US, Omega wants to grow towards 50 of them and have some authorized Omega dealers besides them. Although some people made the remark that they don't see much advertisement and buzz about it, the number of sales in the US is very promising already. However, work still needs to be done in promoting them.

For the future, Stephen Urquhart tells us that 2012 will be the year of a new Speedmaster line-up.

After the interview, we went back to the boats and headed to the hotel again. We were invited to go to this other place to join the announcement between Omega and GoodPlanet, an organization by Yann Arthus-Bertrand.

A few Seamaster POs were lined up near the pool, so we could see them up close once more:





































These Danish guys again...









What followed, was a spectacular introduction of Yann Arthus-Bertrand and his work for GoodPlanet. Furthermore, Buzz Aldrin joined as well, which needs no further introduction as well.




























The evening lasted until the night and diner was great! Hope you got a pretty good idea about the whole event and are as excited about Omega's new Seamaster POs and collaboration with GoodPlanet as I am.

Personally, I am very impressed by the new watches and the new Omega movements. The prices have increased, but can be explained due to the use of all these new movements in my opinion. Omega now remains in a higher segment of watches than they did a few years ago. I think many of us wanted for Omega to make this step and became an even more serious competitor to some other brands (we all know which ones).

Perhaps I didn't answer all questions you've written down, but there was only limited time of course. Questions that have not been answered can be sent to me by mail of course. robertjan @ fratellowatches . com (remove the spaces).

Next day, we all left Capri and headed to Naples again with high speed...










Feel free to share this page/post on your Facebook by using the little F icon at the top.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting.... Love the new black PO


----------



## amart (Mar 23, 2011)

Amazing! I can't thank you enough for the outstanding report and some very telling and beautiful photo's of the new omega PO lineup!


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome thanks so much!


----------



## enkrypt (Feb 24, 2009)

Ahhh... nice pictures!
Suddenly I regret less and less not having bought the PO LM, and waiting for the black 8500 PO 
Let's get these puppies in stores so I can try it on!
Seriously liking the blue PO TI LM as well. Even though I don't like TI and I don't like blue.
I hope one day a black 45.5mm SS PO LM 8500 comes out with a nice ceramic dial, that would be my grail of grails.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome photos!

I showed my lady the mermaid and she just laughed and laughed.


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing and answering our questions! The PO looks really slick....


----------



## Mathew J (Oct 18, 2006)

All of the new pieces look awesome, really like the 42mm PO.

Did you happen to see if the new clasp has the micro adjust feature that is in the Plo Prof? not a big deal to me but I know some have asked about it.

Thanks


----------



## Pacso (Apr 9, 2010)

I´ve been waiting two days for this report, and I just have to say the waiting was worth it!

Any data about prices?Im really interested in that chronograph, it will be mine this summer yes or yes!

Thanks!


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

How exactly do I get your job???

Seriously awesome post. Thanks!


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

Chris Hughes said:


> Awesome photos!
> 
> I showed my lady the mermaid and she just laughed and laughed.


The mermaid joined the diner in the evening as well (I didn't recognize her at first without her fin) and she told us that she is a full time mermaid.  (google Hannah Mermaid)


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

Mathew J said:


> All of the new pieces look awesome, really like the 42mm PO.
> 
> Did you happen to see if the new clasp has the micro adjust feature that is in the Plo Prof? not a big deal to me but I know some have asked about it.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Matthew, there is no micro adjustment in the clasp. Only the diver's extension.


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

jwalther said:


> How exactly do I get your job???
> 
> Seriously awesome post. Thanks!


Start a blog about watches and try to keep it alive


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

It's a a big fake!! Look at those happy feet in the flowers!!

Just jealous. That's looks like a thrill.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing! Such an incredible journey and experience, I feel like I was there. Man, I love Omega product!


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Fantastic post, accompanied by fantastic pictures!
I bet there was some serious logistics behind this event. But, come on, nothings too much for the brand who made the watches that went to the Moon!

cheers.


----------



## Jon Kenney (Aug 15, 2007)

Brilliant! Thank you Robert.

Still no sign of a 45.5mm non chrono though:-s Was anything mentioned in regards to one?

Great write up. Thanks once again|>


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

TexasTee said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! Such an incredible journey and experience, I feel like I was there. Man, I love Omega product!


Thanks for that compliment man, really appreciate it.


----------



## Mathew J (Oct 18, 2006)

Robert-Jan Broer said:


> Hi Matthew, there is no micro adjustment in the clasp. Only the diver's extension.


Hey thanks, so that will certainly be a bit of a let down for some but personally I think the clasp is excellent as is...thanks again for the wonderful pics.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeeesus!!

You

are

great!


Fantastic Job! Thank you so much!


@ Jon Kenney

Of course there is a 45,5m non Chrono! The black and orange ones come in 42mm and 45,5mm, just the blue LM comes in 45,5mm.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Terrific photos! I love the new POs, both the three-hand and chrono versions! Great improvement over the outgoing models. :-! 

Thanks so much for sharing your experience at this cool event.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Best post I've ever had the pleasure to read on WUS. Seriously.

Many thanks for sharing. I can't wait to see the new PO's in person!


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

I know the PO is the star of the show...but the Black Bond and Grey AT ( on the blonde woman) are striking as well. Thank you again for the pics.....


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

This is a really fantastic post, thanks for getting those questions answered, taking the time to write it up and showing the great photographs (as well as going to Capri to get all the information, that must have been a strain... ;-))

It is encouraging to hear that Omega is working on a chronograph movement for sub 42mm watches. I was slightly disappointed when I saw the spacing of the sub-dials on the 9300, at least from a slender wristed point of view. I'll look for that in the next few years.

It's a shame that there are no plans in the works to have a GMT complication in the PO line-up anytime soon, but at least it ends the speculation.

The black 42mm PO looks very nice indeed.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jon Kenney (Aug 15, 2007)

The Prodigy said:


> @ Jon Kenney
> 
> Of course there is a 45,5m non Chrono! The black and orange ones come in 42mm and 45,5mm, just the blue LM comes in 45,5mm.


I'm aware of the 45.5 LM version. Maybe I should have been clearer in the question. I was refering to a standard SS non chrono 45.5mm, but you seem to have answered that as well.

Where does your info come from regarding your answer? I'd be surprised if it was the case as there is a lot of love for the larger one.


----------



## Pacso (Apr 9, 2010)

Jon Kenney said:


> I'm aware of the 45.5 LM version. Maybe I should have been clearer in the question. I was refering to a standard SS non chrono 45.5mm, but you seem to have answered that as well.
> 
> Where does your info come from regarding your answer? I'd be surprised if it was the case as there is a lot of love for the larger one.


good news for you!

42



45,5:


----------



## Jon Kenney (Aug 15, 2007)

Pacso said:


> good news for you!
> 
> 42
> 
> ...


Thanks Pascal.

By the looks of your photos, it would seem that Omega have reverted back to the 'blue hue' AR coating.


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

Is it just me, or does anyone else have the impression that this thread is not getting much notice/attention since it was made a sticky and "hidden" at the top of the board?

I thought this would have gone practically viral by now, containing such first hand information on the new models. :think:


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

HI Pacso, you've tried on these new versions? Wow. If you know, how does the orange in the new versions compare to the orange in the "old" versions in person? Nice pics....



Pacso said:


> good news for you!
> 
> 42
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Kenney (Aug 15, 2007)

ChronoScot said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else have the impression that this thread is not getting much notice/attention since it was made a sticky and "hidden" at the top of the board?
> 
> I thought this would have gone practically viral by now, containing such first hand information on the new models. :think:


I had the exact same thought yesterday as soon as it went to a sticky.

Although it merits a place at the top, perhaps it was put there a little too soon:think:


----------



## Pacso (Apr 9, 2010)

acdelco said:


> HI Pacso, you've tried on these new versions? Wow. If you know, how does the orange in the new versions compare to the orange in the "old" versions in person? Nice pics....


Hello, I got these from the blog of a japanese guy. Here are more photos:

OMEGA in BASEL 2011 | keNji's styLe


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you sir!


Pacso said:


> Hello, I got these from the blog of a japanese guy. Here are more photos:
> 
> OMEGA in BASEL 2011 | keNji's styLe


----------



## TobyJC (Nov 24, 2008)

I think this one is a 45.5?


----------



## aequalis (May 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all these beautiful pictures and the description.

Hope to see all the watches soon in the stores.


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

Based on RJB's comments at the end of the post, it's a 42MM. As I understand his post, no 45 non-chronos were shown.


TobyJC said:


> I think this one is a 45.5?
> 
> View attachment 441562


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Yikes. The more I look at the new PO design, the less I like it. That BIG pointer at the end of the minutes hand looks completely imbalanced to me. I'm glad I got the current version instead of waiting.


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

ChronoScot said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else have the impression that this thread is not getting much notice/attention since it was made a sticky and "hidden" at the top of the board?
> 
> I thought this would have gone practically viral by now, containing such first hand information on the new models. :think:


Glad to see that the thread has just been "de-stickied". I felt it wasn't really being noticed before, which is a shame with such great photos and first hand information. Nices move mods. |>

Here goes the bump...


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

ChronoScot said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else have the impression that this thread is not getting much notice/attention since it was made a sticky and "hidden" at the top of the board?
> 
> I thought this would have gone practically viral by now, containing such first hand information on the new models. :think:


It has been made unsticky again ;-)


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

mav said:


> Best post I've ever had the pleasure to read on WUS. Seriously.
> 
> Many thanks for sharing. I can't wait to see the new PO's in person!


Thanks man! You made my day!


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you very much. Great thread and so nice that someone finally noticed where watch-lovers hang out!


----------



## conquerorli (Apr 9, 2011)

great thread and one of the best reads on the forum....TOP MAN!!!! cant wait to see the new PO chronograph in person and have to decide which chronograph to add to the collection from this PO, speedy pro or tag 1887


----------



## ReXTless (Mar 18, 2010)

Truly excellent post. Thank you so much for taking the time to share your experience with WUS. It's nice to finally have some good information about the new PO!


----------



## Jalan Clay (May 24, 2011)

WOW! What an amazing review. This is the BEST review I have ever read!

Some follow up questions:

1) "This new chronograph caliber 9300/9301 by Omega has been designed to fit watches sized 42mm and bigger, however, it will be only available in the 45.5mm Planet Ocean version for now." - I thought Omega, at Basel 2011, showed several Speedmaster 44.25 models with the 9300 movement, as well? 

2) "Ceramic and gold bezel for orange PO" - Did they mention whether this would be 18kt ORANGE gold (or rose or yellow gold)?

3) "2012 will be Speedmaster revamp" - Is this going to include new BA models with the 9300 movement?

4) Will there be any new De Ville chronographs issued?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

its just me or the ceramic bezel on the new PO looks matte?










i mean, the ceramic bezel on my deepsea is very shiny and beautiful, but this bezel on this PO looks very palid.

i loved the bezel on the LM PO looks gorgeous.

what do you think?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

That was the best 20 minutes I've spent all day. Thanks a ton for posting, I'm sure it took a long time to put it all together. Looks like it was an unbelievable time, really enjoyed the read!!!


----------



## Runitout (Aug 19, 2009)

Many thanks, and in particular for answering the quartz question. 

I assume that given the presence of the quartz Flightmaster, the real reason for the lack of quartz is market position. I am delighted that they have confirmed the Flightmaster, however. As much as I love mechanical chronographs, I think it is madness that top-end chronographs are not all quartz-based. 

While a quartz PO would be great, I'll happily keep my mechanical one instead.

As for the new PO, the black/black version is a lovely thing. I wish the hands' lume strips were not rectangular - it really affects their composition (looks like a belly expanding past a belt-line) but it is a minor quibble, and I have an old model anyway.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

wilfreb said:


> its just me or the ceramic bezel on the new PO looks matte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bezel does seem that its a matte black finish. Along with the matte dial, I would argue that the new model looks more like a tool watch than the current one. The matte black bezel reminds me of the ceramic black/grey bezel on the JLC NSA...










Having seen the JLC in person, the bezel looks beautiful, I can't wait to see it on the new PO.


----------



## ReXTless (Mar 18, 2010)

mav said:


> The bezel does seem that its a matte black finish. Along with the matte dial, I would argue that the new model looks more like a tool watch than the current one. The matte black bezel reminds me of the ceramic black/grey bezel on the JLC NSA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree. The JLC is one of my favorites.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Robert-Jan Broer said:


> Omega hosted their Seamaster Planet Ocean event in Capri last Thursday (19/5/2011) to introduce their new PO line-up to journalists and to announce an important joint venture between Omega and environmentalist/filmmaker Yann Arthus-Bertrand (known for his movie 'Home'). Together, they will work on a this new film about the Earth's oceans.


Thank you very much for the report and pics. Just an outstanding post, and a great example of why the 'net is such a wonderful thing.



Robert-Jan Broer said:


> Perhaps told you in the past, but the caliber 9300 has not been based on caliber 8500 for that matter. This movement has been designed and built from scratch to meet the requirements made by Omega for their new chronograph watches.
> 
> Hayek asked Omega in 2005 to create their own in-house chronograph movement and the development of this new chronograph caliber cost them approximately 100 Million Swiss Francs in total. Keep in mind that the precise question was to develop a chronograph movement that could be manufactured in an industrialized manner.
> 
> George Daniels has not been involved in the development process of this movement and small adjustments have been made to the co-axial escapement actually. This was done to make it even more accurate/precise than it already was. Omega tries to stay between the -2/+2 deviation range (so easily meeting the -4/+6 COSC requirements) with this new line up of watches and movements.


Interesting that the 9300 is not based on the 8500, and interesting that Daniels was not involved. But boy howdy, 100 million francs (over $113 million, at current exchange rates) to develop the movement? I figured it wouldn't be cheap but that is an order of magnitude higer than I would have expected. But, apparently, they can afford it.

I know it's heresy around here, but I am not a huge PO fan (just not my style). But seeing the PO chronos has me very excited for the speedmaster update . . .


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

wilfreb said:


> its just me or the ceramic bezel on the new PO looks matte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree on the matte look and it is one of the factors which is really drawing me to the new PO. It indeed looks more tool-like.


----------



## ddatta (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you very much for this report Robert.

Its a treat


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

Jalan Clay said:


> WOW! What an amazing review. This is the BEST review I have ever read!
> 
> Some follow up questions:
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff,

All pretty valid questions, but I can answer only the first one. You are right, it is in the 44.25mm Speedmaster as well, but I was thinking too much in the Seamaster PO context . So, it is not available in any other Seamaster PO than the 45.5mm version.

Your other three questions are interesting as well, but can't answer them as I simply do not know. I can only imagine/wish that Omega will be using their orange gold as it would perfectly match the orange PO. The Speedmaster revamp was only shortly mentioned by Mr Urquhart and he wouldn't tell us more about it (as they never do so much in advance for Basel). I am excited about this though, as I am a real Speedy fan.

The DeVille wasn't mentioned at all during the whole event, same goes for the Constellation line. Omega told us that in 2 - 3 years from now, all watches will have their in-house movements, with the exception of the quartz movements and of course(!!) the Speedmaster Professional watch. They won't touch it (and they shouldn't).

RJ


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

conquerorli said:


> great thread and one of the best reads on the forum....TOP MAN!!!! cant wait to see the new PO chronograph in person and have to decide which chronograph to add to the collection from this PO, speedy pro or tag 1887


Tough one! I will be reviewing a TAG Heuer caliber 1887 soon, some special edition regarding the Mercedes SL(R)300. Looked great when I tried it and the price is justified as well. The PO is in a different league to be honest, I really think the caliber 9300 chronograph movement is something more high-end. Having looked at both, I would personally put my money on the PO when deciding between these two. However, I am a Speedmaster Professional nut, so that would be my first choice if I already didn't have one (or two for that matter ).

RJ


----------



## hunz (Apr 13, 2011)

TAG vs Omega - I thought there would be no contest which is better. I'd lay my $$$ on Omega any day. When I was a teenager TAG was like wow, a young sports persons watch. But now I think more Rolex and Omega. Maybe I have gained more refined tastes as I have grown wiser ;-)


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

|>
Thank you for a very interesting info and beautiful pics, much appreciated


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

hunz said:


> TAG vs Omega - I thought there would be no contest which is better. I'd lay my $$$ on Omega any day. When I was a teenager TAG was like wow, a young sports persons watch. But now I think more Rolex and Omega. Maybe I have gained more refined tastes as I have grown wiser ;-)


Omega over TAG any time, but the caliber 1887 is a nice watch by TAG


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow...awesome pix and description of the event, RJ....felt like I was there!

Even though I'm not a fan of the new display back, I'm really loving the new Chrono...gotta start saving, bring back those empties, maybe have a Bake Sale....:-d


----------



## hunz (Apr 13, 2011)

Robert-Jan Broer said:


> Omega over TAG any time, but the caliber 1887 is a nice watch by TAG


ok, i just saw pics of it. nice styling! simple and clean.


----------



## hunz (Apr 13, 2011)

double post


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

Wonderful review and pics, thank-you.

Now I just have to work out what to sell so I can buy one of these.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

ChronoScot said:


> Agree on the matte look and it is one of the factors which is really drawing me to the new PO. It indeed looks more tool-like.


now i'm dissapointed on the new PO, that matte ceramic bezel does nothing for me.

i much prefer the beauty of the shiny ceramic bezels like the LiquidMetal or the Cerachrom by Rolex.


----------



## Jalan Clay (May 24, 2011)

Thanks so much, Robert.

Quick follow up.

It lookes like there are TWO different dial configurations for the new 9300 non-liquid metal POC...looks like one has a black bezel; black dial but with orange "12"....and another similar version where the "12" is not orange? Is this correct?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Yep, I saw the same. Looks like it's the same black/black or black/orange options as the current PO non-chrono?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

In this photo, the helium valve looks different, with a brushed finish and black lettering instead of the current polished finish. I really like the new matte and brushed finishes.


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

I completely agree. Many people have been moaning the end of the PO as a "true" tool watch since Basel 2011, due to features such as the transparent case back and exotic dial and bezel combinations. However after seeing these photos and the rather matt look of the black version, I'm beginning to think that it may look _more_ tool like, particularly due to the matt effect of the black ceramic bezel and the helium valve you pointed out.

The typical bright, halogen lighting in exhibition halls such as that in Basel are undoubtedly not helpful for conveying a tool-like look (or AD lighting, for that matter). Seeing the models in natural light gives me a new impression of them.



mav said:


> In this photo, the helium valve looks different, with a brushed finish and black lettering instead of the current polished finish. I really like the new matte and brushed finishes.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

very good report robert jan, thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Robert, that was brilliant.

I think I'm in love with that mermaid.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for all of the pictures. I really want that blue PO TI LM.


----------



## hunz (Apr 13, 2011)

yo Robert, could you post more pics of the mermaid? she is the omega mascot after all..


----------



## akmeikle (Apr 25, 2011)

It's a real shame that Liquid metal version isn't available in 42mm :/ my wrist just ain't big enough for a 45mm watch


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, what a nice event to be at.



Robert-Jan Broer said:


> Another subject that Stephen Urquhart stressed is that there will be no quartz movement anymore in men's Seamaster PO watches. It doesn't fit the strategy and vision of Omega...


What a shame. I really liked the fact Omega made mens quartz watches. Not many mid-high end watch companies do anymore.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

RJ,

Just want to add my thanks as well. Excellent post. Wonderful write-up, wonderful photos (watches, scenery, mermaid).

John


----------



## O'Reilly (Mar 25, 2011)

That was excellent! Thank you for posting this...I truly enjoyed it!


----------



## nav (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you very much sir for the wonderful post. 
The mermaid reminded me of the mermaids I saw last night on Pirates of the Carribean on stranger tides. Lovely
And I really regret selling my PO now....


----------



## Jon (Feb 10, 2006)

Great job RJ. Interesting reading and great photos

Jon


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Seamaster Planet Ocean 45.50 mm Chronograph, calibre 9300










This new chronograph caliber 9300/9301 by Omega has been designed to fit watches sized 42mm and bigger, however, it will be only available in the 45.5mm Planet Ocean version for now. Omega is working on a small version of the chronograph movement to fit smaller watches though.

*I do hope the Planet Ocean Chrono will come in 42mm in the future*. 

Excellent photos and review.


----------



## TaskManager (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, can anyone please tell me if the current PO models will be replaced by these new ones (or sold at the same time), and if yes, when can we expect the current models to be discontinued?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

June/July the 42mm PO and 45.5mm PO Chrono will be hitting the shops.

I believe the 45.5mm PO is due in September time, along with the 45.5mm PO Titanium Liquidmetal.

I don't know when the PO Chrono Liquidmetal is due, but I think it may be June/July along with the other chronos.


----------



## TaskManager (Nov 24, 2008)

Guitarfan said:


> June/July the 42mm PO and 45.5mm PO Chrono will be hitting the shops.
> 
> I believe the 45.5mm PO is due in September time, along with the 45.5mm PO Titanium Liquidmetal.
> 
> I don't know when the PO Chrono Liquidmetal is due, but I think it may be June/July along with the other chronos.


Thanks for the info! So I'm guessing that at that time, the current PO models such as the 2200.50.00 with the 2500 movement will not be available anymore?
I ask, because I was thinking of getting one at Christmas.


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

TaskManager said:


> Thanks for the info! So I'm guessing that at that time, the current PO models such as the 2200.50.00 with the 2500 movement will not be available anymore?
> I ask, because I was thinking of getting one at Christmas.


I think you have a good chance of still getting a 1st GEN PO at Christmas. There will be PO stock around for quite some time.

To draw a comparison, I saw several 1st GEN Aqua Terras in an Omega boutique in London a couple of months ago, some two years after the Aqua Terra 8500 was introduced.

Note though, this is only a "good chance" and no guarantee. The safest way would be to pull the trigger now...


----------



## TaskManager (Nov 24, 2008)

ChronoScot said:


> I think you have a good chance of still getting a 1st GEN PO at Christmas. There will be PO stock around for quite some time.
> 
> To draw a comparison, I saw several 1st GEN Aqua Terras in an Omega boutique in London a couple of months ago, some two years after the Aqua Terra 8500 was introduced.
> 
> Note though, this is only a "good chance" and no guarantee. The safest way would be to pull the trigger now...


I hope stocks will last until then, although I suspect they may be in high demand after the new models come to the stores and the new, much higher prices are officially announced.
Thanks for you help. |>


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

Robert, 
EXCELLENT post! Thanks for sharing and yes, I am insanely jealous of your trip. That's amazing. 

The more I see the new PO's, the more excited I get. I can see an all black or perhaps a blue Ti in my future at some point.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

ChronoScot said:


> I think you have a good chance of still getting a 1st GEN PO at Christmas. There will be PO stock around for quite some time.
> 
> To draw a comparison, I saw several 1st GEN Aqua Terras in an Omega boutique in London a couple of months ago, some two years after the Aqua Terra 8500 was introduced.
> 
> Note though, this is only a "good chance" and no guarantee. The safest way would be to pull the trigger now...


Remember though they Omega sell WAY more POs than ATs. I would guess the current stocks will dry up pretty fast. Omega won't have been producing many recently, so I'd try and grab one now if you can and put it away for 6 months...


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

Guitarfan said:


> Remember though they Omega sell WAY more POs than ATs. I would guess the current stocks will dry up pretty fast. Omega won't have been producing many recently, so I'd try and grab one now if you can and put it away for 6 months...


True, and the ATs I saw were silver dialled ones, perhaps those that sold less well (compared to blue or black). It may be possible to get a PO later in the year, but if at all perhaps not the desired colour combination (bezel, numerals on the dial).


----------



## smartbot (Nov 30, 2010)

This is an awesome thread! I had no idea they were coming out with a new PO until I saw this... Does anyone have any idea on pricing? Do you think it will stay around the same price as the current model or go up?


----------



## djpatrick35 (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful photos, looks like a fantastic time! As for the mermaid, my wife and I spoke to her at length when we were in the Bahamas at the Atlantis Hotel snorkeling. Consequently, I was also wearing my Planet Ocean! :-d

Very nice woman. She said she made her first tail as a child and started doing the photos for hotels and casinos in college and is able to do it full time now. The dang thing weighs close to 30 pounds!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

The black bezel is 'ceramic', so what material is the orange bezel in the new PO made with?


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

djpatrick35 said:


> Beautiful photos, looks like a fantastic time! As for the mermaid, my wife and I spoke to her at length when we were in the Bahamas at the Atlantis Hotel snorkeling. Consequently, I was also wearing my Planet Ocean! :-d
> 
> Very nice woman. She said she made her first tail as a child and started doing the photos for hotels and casinos in college and is able to do it full time now. The dang thing weighs close to 30 pounds!


Wow, so this woman goes around the world doing the mermaid thing? Pretty awesome if you ask me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

sunster said:


> The black bezel is 'ceramic', so what material is the orange bezel in the new PO made with?


Still aluminum.


----------



## mr automatic (Jun 9, 2011)

Great post! Love Omega, so all of the info & pics is very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi, great post and great pics!

May I ask you guys a question? Is the 2011 42mm PO black dial matt (like the old PO) or glossy? Still not clear to me....Many thanks, M.


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

TheDoc said:


> Hi, great post and great pics!
> 
> May I ask you guys a question? Is the 2011 42mm PO black dial matt (like the old PO) or glossy? Still not clear to me....Many thanks, M.


I am wondering the same thing. Perhaps only Robert-Jan has the definitive answer, having seen the watch first hand, however judging by the below photograph and ones similar to it, my strong impression is that both the dial and bezel are matt and not glossy. I have seen other ceramic bezels e.g. the Rolex DSSD in one recent post, that has a mirror finish, which I do not like.

Many recent posts have lamented the loss of the POs "tool" characteristics, with the potentially glossy features and display back as main focus points of their ire. When I see this photograph, taken in bright sunshine, it appears to me that it is just as tool as ever and quite understated, certainly no bling. The transparent case back is not an issue for me.

I, for one, am looking forward to handling one of these and at some point even reaching for my wallet...



>


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A great event It looks like it was very nice.I wonder If I could have a GTG of TIMEX DIVER owners with a cruise ON Lake Michigan and lunch on shore?


----------



## Planet Ocean (Nov 12, 2009)

This thread has been absolutely amazing! All I need to figure out now is whether I just assign my salary to Omega, or get a job with them.


----------



## davieg10c (Oct 26, 2007)

Planet Ocean said:


> This thread has been absolutely amazing! All I need to figure out now is whether I just assign my salary to Omega, or get a job with them.


Haha tell me about it. This is the 1st time I'd seen this thread (only read the 1st post too). It looked like an awesome day. Great post


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

This was an amazing post. One of the best I have seen on the forums, Thanks...


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh My Godness, absoluty watches, fantastic landscape!

Congratulation Fella


----------

